# 2010 jeep jk



## B&K LawnCare (Oct 28, 2005)

I have a 2010 jeep Jk I am getting ready to set it up for plowing, our other two jeeps we have done a 2” lift kit and then put air bags in. On the 2010 I cannot find any air bags for it, I have read how people have used Monroe air shocks, but I cannot find those either for the 2010. (do they make any)? I can find timbrens. Is this my only option a 2” lift kit with timbrens?


----------



## B&K LawnCare (Oct 28, 2005)

I went through the steps plowmeister spelled out for finding gas shocks. I found ones that have the same mounting and very similar dimensions. why do they claim that the airshocks fit on so few vehicles?


----------

